# Warp Factor IV



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I have expanded our team with a partnership. My very good friend of over 30 years wants to build an EV Drag Car, he wants to beat me! 

His car will have a Jerry Bickel 4130 chromoly chassis with a Funny Car cage and be lighter than Warp Factor III, I am part owner so I get to pick the name. 

The battery pack will most likley be the K2 modules. It will need a Shiva, and some Warp Motors. He has a few bucks so the body will be carbon fiber, and yes he wants it to be a 2012 Camaro. 

His name is Dave Benton, from Monroe, CT. I will introduce him to the board soon.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Cool! competition is good to improve 1/4 mile time.

I hope you will find some cells more powerful than K2 modules.
Saft, saft, saft, saft......

http://www.saftbatteries.com/Events/Tropheeandros2011/tabid/470/Language/en-US/Default.aspx


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Email me (at my email on my website) about K2 before you buy them.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

frodus said:


> Email me (at my email on my website) about K2 before you buy them.


Thanks Travis!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Yabert said:


> Cool! competition is good to improve 1/4 mile time.
> 
> I hope you will find some cells more powerful than K2 modules.
> Saft, saft, saft, saft......
> ...


Yes, the big bucks will be going into Warp Factor IV. We are in no hurry, it will not race until the 2013 season, maybe end of 2012. The plans are to build from a Funny Car frame/ cage, that is the lightest configuration for a full body car. It's kinda like a dragster (rail) with a full body. The body will be one piece carbon fiber. Netgain Warp Motor, new design. Evnetics Shiva controller.

Much more info to come!


----------



## madmike8 (Jun 16, 2011)

Your car covers the Trek side naming... So, how about Lightspeed, or Hyperdrive, or staying with Trek... Scotty's Revenge.


----------



## Dustin_mud (May 22, 2012)

Got started on this car yet?


----------

